# Cooling tower install



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well its started will give updates as we go along. 450 ton crane is going to be awesome.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds almost big enough to lift my last girlfriend.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol. 18 semi loads and two 60 ton cranes to set it up it going to be fun. 1000 tons worth of cooling tower's,10 and 12 inch welded pipe makes me tired but god i love it.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pictures.

They had a monster crane here for the new Vikings stadium.

Was supposed to be the largest of it's type.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

This one is the larges in the state it travels quite a bit. It is booked most of the time. It took a few dollar's to get it here.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Man that must be like 100$ a day rental???:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Man that must be like 100$ a day rental???:laughing:


 ya not cheap your not that far off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

heres a widdle crane for those little odd jobs...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

First five loads.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Its even more fun with a helicopter.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well the little toy showed up today. One of these would be handy on my farm. It's more compact than I thought it would be. 197 feet of main boom it can lift about anything we will do. O ya he can add I think he said 150 feet of jib.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

CT18 said:


> Its even more fun with a helicopter.


 I looked at a helicopter but the safety protocols didn't allow anyone in the building below. Since it is a hospital it wouldn't work. I never did find out if they could lift 16000 pound load.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fun stuff here.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Set up today


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is a cool shot about one block from us. The old ones were a little heavy around 18,000 pounds. One bad note the crane had a piece of boom swing in and bust the windshield that's not going to be cheap.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok here is the final look. All work was completed in 7 days.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, why rent when there are crane companies to do it? Did you get optional insurance for that windshield?

I did 5 years mechanical in L.A. way back when. Great fun and the money was fantastic, but I'm way too lazy. They actually wanted me to show up instead of ride. Their priorities were all messed up.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We didn't rent. We hired the crane company. His insurance not mine.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think you can rent a crane, without a special licence. In Alberta it's its own trade.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> I don't think you can rent a crane, without a special licence. In Alberta it's its own trade.


 lol I don't think you would want to rent a 3million dollar crane. The owner of the company ran it. I don't know how to attach you tube videos from my iPad, but if you search Gabriel crane lift at lake regional hospital you can see why I would never take the risk.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Did you film that with a drone? Looks good!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice work. You know commercial, industrial. Not many here do


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Qplumb said:


> Did you film that with a drone? Looks good!


 yes it was filmed with a drone. Guy came up and ask permission to take some pictures. I thought he had some camera equipment in his box but ended up he had a drone and a iPad.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> lol I don't think you would want to rent a 3million dollar crane. The owner of the company ran it. I don't know how to attach you tube videos from my iPad, but if you search Gabriel crane lift at lake regional hospital you can see why I would never take the risk.


I want to rent one just to drive around for a day. And maybe lift a house or two. 

Here's the youtube link:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> yes it was filmed with a drone. Guy came up and ask permission to take some pictures. I thought he had some camera equipment in his box but ended up he had a drone and a iPad.


Hands down, One of the coolest videos I've seen in a looong time that is trade related.

Very cool work.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Those towers are made about half hour away from me. Got a couple friends that work there building them.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dclarke said:


> Those towers are made about half hour away from me. Got a couple friends that work there building them.


 they kicked them out pretty fast all stainless pans. They have always been a well made tower.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumber said:


> I want to rent one just to drive around for a day. And maybe lift a house or two.
> 
> Here's the youtube link: Gabrielle Crane - - YouTube


Thanks for posting the link, I was too lazy to find it on my own.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> dclarke said:
> 
> 
> > Those towers are made about half hour away from me. Got a couple friends that work there building them.
> ...


I don't believe all of them have stainless pans. I'd imagine it's an option and a foolish one not to get. I always assumed that BAC is a well made tower being they are everywhere.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I don't believe all of them have stainless pans. I'd imagine it's an option and a foolish one not to get. I always assumed that BAC is a well made tower being they are everywhere.


 yes it is an option but they learned a valuable lesson with the first ones. I have never seen so much silicon and improvised drain pans in my life. All from caustic chemical treatment. It was a good choice that they made. I would suggest it for everybody it's just makes sense. I did see one piped with sch5 stainless all butt weld fittings was beautiful work but I'm not sure it would be worth the extra cost.


----------

